# Zip ties



## NaturalFork

Does anyone use zip ties to attach bands to the fork or even bands to the pouch? You can get them very small now. They make life very easy when changing and making bands. They are also lighter than tying with rubber. However I need to test if this leads to prematuere breakage.


----------



## ARB

I have used them. They are a little harder on the bands than string but not too bad. The main problem i find with them compared to constrictor knots is - depending on the rubber they don't work as well as knots . They don't go tight enough for thin rubber so it can slip through. Whereas thick strong/rubber can exert too much force and prevent them from closing.


----------



## harpersgrace

I use them exclusively, due to a injury I have very little fine motor control in my right hand that makes tying knots a royal pain, and almost impossible at times. I use them on Chinese tubes and have also used them on Blue Therabands..I have never had a problem. Tex has suggested wrapping the bands with something first to protect the bands but I haven't tried it yet...


----------



## Sam

harpersgrace said:


> I use them exclusively, due to a injury I have very little fine motor control in my right hand that makes tying knots a royal pain, and almost impossible at times. I use them on Chinese tubes and have also used them on Blue Therabands..I have never had a problem. Tex has suggested wrapping the bands with something first to protect the bands but I haven't tried it yet...


I was just thinking that, I think it would definitely help, softening the sharp edges you typically find on cable ties.


----------



## Don

RecurveMaster said:


> Does anyone use zip ties to attach bands to the fork or even bands to the pouch? You can get them very small now. They make life very easy when changing and making bands. They are also lighter than tying with rubber. However I need to test if this leads to prematuere breakage.


I use them all the time. I've had very little luck with string and none with latex, my fingers are just too big and clumsy. The zip ties are easy and I've not noticed any bad wear on bands as a result of their use.

Don


----------



## NaturalFork

ARB said:


> I have used them. They are a little harder on the bands than string but not too bad. The main problem i find with them compared to constrictor knots is - depending on the rubber they don't work as well as knots . They don't go tight enough for thin rubber so it can slip through. Whereas thick strong/rubber can exert too much force and prevent them from closing.


I have really small zip ties. Bands do not slip through.


----------



## frosty2

All of my current Chinese Band sets are made up with small (18lb. 4inch) wire ties and I have had no problem.
frosty2


----------



## Flatband

You can use them with no problem. Two things I do is to insulate the rubber from the edges of the ties with a small piece of old rubber -use like a cushion and also after you go through the lock and snip the excess, I always would tape the lock end where I cut. It always produces a real sharp edge and as we all know, rubber don't like sharp edges! Flatband


----------



## harpersgrace

FB is right I use a finger nail nipper to cut the ends and then a jewlers file to get rid of the edges


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

I use them, and cotton and elastic. I think I like elastic best, because you can easily repair it in the field.


----------



## ZDP-189

I've tried them and I've tried string in a constrictor knot but I prefer elastic.

Cable ties are rigid and sharp and do not flex or strtch. They need padding underneath because they are a source of friction where the bands are narrowest and taught. By the time they are padded, they are heavier then string or elastic alone.

String is good but again it doesn't stretch and can abrade the bands. I don't 100% trust the constrictor knot. Even Tex does not 100% trust the constrictor knot because he applies cyanoacrylate on top and that makes it rigid and perishes/cracks the bands.

I tie my bands as I was taught by danny and that works swell. I tension the bands at the tie point as much as possible then taking a narrow strip of the same elastic that the bands are made of I wrap a tight double loop then lubricate the tie strip and tie off with a reef knot. The loose ends are clipped close to the knot under tension. Tied onto a single strip of doubled-over power bands, this is the lightest and most secure tie I have know how to make. All my Fastbands are tied this way.


----------



## JoergS

I don't like zip ties for the reasons others have explained.

Never use them for pouch attachment, BTW. That is dangerous for your fingers and would cut you badly. Plus they weigh too much.

I found the clamp on method to be the best one, it looks clean and allows quick band change.

The rubber method is rock solid, you don't even have to cut grooves for it. But it doesn't look very clean.

Jörg


----------



## NaturalFork

JoergS said:


> I don't like zip ties for the reasons others have explained.
> 
> Never use them for pouch attachment, BTW. That is dangerous for your fingers and would cut you badly. Plus they weigh too much.
> 
> I found the clamp on method to be the best one, it looks clean and allows quick band change.
> 
> The rubber method is rock solid, you don't even have to cut grooves for it. But it doesn't look very clean.
> 
> Jörg


I tried and used the zip ties. I am back to rubber.


----------



## Frodo

Hey ZDP, could you make a video? It sounds good and i can't imagen how to do this.

I like the method very much. Friedrich


----------



## ZDP-189

I'd have to tidy my bench first and currently, that would take a backhoe.


----------



## The Gopher

i loved the idea of using zip ties just cause it's so simple. i used them to attach the pouch on a little pocket shooter. after about a dozen shots, one of the zip ties broke off. Not sure if they were old and brittle or if the zip tie impacted the fork and broke, i don't know but i think i'll just go back to tying.


----------



## harpersgrace

as I said I use them exclusively but I shoot through the fork, I shoot light tubes and bands, have never had one break, cut a band or catch me....but then I dont get hand slap or fork hits either, I may just be lucky.


----------



## Darb

ZDP: can you post a massively zoomed scan of your teeny tiny band-tying how-to instruction card (the one that ships with your fastband band sets) ? It's hard to see how to follow steps 4 & 5, if I recall.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Even with padding the bands still slam into them! -- Tex


----------



## NaturalFork

I had to stop using them. I loved the idea at first but had nothing but problems with them.


----------

